# using snow bucket to plow with??? argument needs settled



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Alright, for my use, a box plow isnt the best thing. So i found a 9 ft western adapted for use on a skid. FOR $350!!! It needs an angle cylinder, but no big deal. just to get the skid hookup plate its 120-150, so i think its a screaming deal. 

A buddy of mine says plows on skids would suck. and that a snow bucket is the way to go. i am just failing to see the ability to actually do a parking lot with a bucket? is it possible? 

mostly i just wanted to brag about my good buy. I am now officially ready for snow after replacing the angle cylinder. :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anything is possible just depends how long you want to sit and the cab and move snow around.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

It all depends on the situation. We have used a skid since 2000, in various applications with a snow bucket for piling & plows for pushing. If it is slippery the skids have a hard time with the plow. Personally I wouldn't plow a lot with a skid unless they are small as they don't get enough speed to windrow effectly. Using the bucket to plow is an accident waiting to happen, catch a manhole of curb, something is getting hurt or broken as there give anywhere. I've gone barreling into piles when stacking with it & found curbs, luckily nothing got broke but the safty bar to you chest hurts like hell.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We use several skidsteers with plows ranging from 9-12'. I think either your buddy A) Has never plowed using a skidsteer with plow or B) Can't afford to buy a plow. You got a good deal, run with it.

The skidsteers we send out always have a bucket with them, in case of deep snow, its helpful for loading docks, or if you need to haul away or stack snow.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The bucket is great for really scraping down to pavement. However hitting a manhole or other obstacle really sucks. A pusher or blade has its place as much as a oversized snow bucket


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone around you making 'bucket extenders'? They hook on the top of the bucket and you can just hook them on or drop them off without even getting out of the machine. They turn your bucket, regular or snow, into a good-sized box plow. Of course, you still have to look out for curbs and manholes. Kind of like this one but a bit smaller for a skidsteer, I guess.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Buckets and plows each have their place. My skid goes out with a blade but the bucket is available if needed. My operator got really good at stacking with the blade last year and we rarely need the bucket on most jobs.

Usually the only time he hooks onto the bucket is for cleaning out a couple loading docks if they get drifted in.

You may want to keep a welder handy for the first few trips with your new blade. Mine needed to be repaired a couple times before we finally got it braced correctly.


----------

